# KAIA's workout plan 2009!



## KAIA (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys! so I wanted to tell you that a couple of years ago or so, I had another fitness diary here at Specktra, and it really helped
me! I used to be 165 lbs. when I started that past diary, and I ended up with 120 lbs. or so!!! seriously! but that was
back in 2007, so now, here's the update... I ended up losing some more lbs, which is awesome! but my stomach suddenly got
BIG, at least for my body it is, and it looks bad, and makes me feel really ugly, uncomfortable and insecure of myself.
But that's gonna change, hell yeah! I mean, I've done it before, all by myself, I'm gonna make it this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So here are my measurements:
Height: 5'6''    (1.67c.m)
Weight: 115lbs.  (52 kg.)
Bust:   35''     (90 c.m)
Waist:  28''     (72 c.m)
Hips:   35''     (90 c.m)

Oh! I wanna note once again that I don't wanna lose weight, I'm fine with it, I just need to tighten up my body and
reduce my waist, as you see those 28'' ..just look weird on me I wanna have my waist back! lol! problem is that
EVERYTHING i eat just goes to my belly and that sucks! I really hope you guys will cheer me up,like you did before...I really need it.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 9, 2009)

So here is my daily diet:

Breakfast: 2 wheat toasts with a tiny bit of fat free spread cheese
           1 cup of light yogurt with some fitness wheat cereal
* That´s my everyday breakfast
Lunch:    Monday: tiny bit of white rice (hand full)
                    Boiled Chicken breast 

          Tuesday : tiny bit of white rice (hand full)
                    Some tuna fish with lemon juice

          Wednesday and Friday : boiled sweet potato
                                 Boiled Chicken Breast
                                 1 boiled egg
          Thursday : Boiled vegetables
                     Boiled Chicken breast
                     some quail egg's (they do not have any cholesterol)

          Saturday and Sunday: Lunch free, that doesn't include fried stuff ew.

Dinner:   option 1 : Boiled vegetables (broccoli, carrot, corn and green beans)
                     Light fresh cheese 
                     1 cup of soy milk.
          option 2 : fruit salad
                     some quail's eggs
                     1 cup of soy milk.
* I'm gonna vary these two for all week.


oh and of course 1.8 lts. of plain water for all day.


----------



## kariii (Jan 9, 2009)

GOOD LUCK GIRL! Keep us updated, once my fiance leaves on the 18th I'm starting weight watchers.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey thank you kariii! I will keep you updated and i'll post some pics as well.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you Karii!

You know, besides eating this, I also work out. So here's my workout link

En línea con Claudia - Moldea tu Cuerpo

* I'm sorry it is in spanish, but it's pretty easy to understand what you gotta do, she explains it on the videos really good, so everyone can understand what you are supossed to do.

So, This is MY workout schedule:

Mondays: Cardio & I work the lower body (legs, butt) + crunches
Tuesdays: cardio & upper body (shoulders, back, arms...) + crunches
Wednesdays:  OFF
Thursdays: Upper & Lower body
Fridays : Cardio & lower body
Saturdays: Upper body
Sundays : Cardio


I'm pretty pissed because I was supposed to start this schedule on monday, but I couldn't 'cause THAT TIME OF THE MONTH is here, and my body aches terribly.. so I'm starting today =) , good thing, is that I have been eating what I'm supposed to, so i feel really good about it.

xoxo.
kaia.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey!
so as today I lost 2 cm. of my waist, so now I have 70 c.m that's 27'',
yeah I lost one inch of my waist in 2 weeks... well I'm really trying, I guess is gonna take some time.. lol.

But I'm toning everything else =)


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

Can I make a suggestion?

Instead of working your core using crunches, work it using planks, pullups (even if you can't do one, work til you can), pushups, deadlifts, squats, burpees, box jumps, and presses.  
Those types of exercise require your core to tighten up and hold itself, and they improve your posture.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

Shimmer's advice does seem to be killing a few more birds with one stone... and great posture makes you look leaner.

I'm impressed with the initial weight loss... I'm your height and have a similar goal in mind (in terms of lbs to lose). Good luck with your toning!


----------

